# My 1936 Schwinn Excelsior "Olsteration"..



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 16, 2019)

Here are some pics of the 1936 Schwinn Excelsior "olsteration" project. Picked up back in October at a automotive swap meet ,just the frame ,1940 front fender, cheezy  MCculla rear rack. Thought about a vintage hot rod bike ,but decided to find a rear fender .Since I had a 40 front fender ,looked  and looked for a rear . Even though its a 39 girls fender still usable . So the process of pounding the dents out of the frt fender, getting the handle bar stem out as it was frozen stuck,locating a light cover , taping off the awesome original pinstriping on the rear fender ,painting , and then distressing the paint to look like its old..All looks good, I prefer the look of the 39-40 fenders verses the plain 36 
fenders .. so here is the finished 1936 Schwinn Excelsior ,


----------



## Brutuskend (May 16, 2019)

nice work
looks great!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 16, 2019)

Good Job Gary,    That was a LOT of Work !   You made it look great !  That Tacoma Plate is the BEEZ KNEEZ !    What a nice project .   Job Well Done !


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2019)

Great job! Looks wonderful!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 16, 2019)

Whats so cool about doing a "OLSTERATION" is I can ride it in any condition and not worry about scrapes ,bump, bangs ! It just gets better!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2019)

Looking great, love the blue and white. Like the accessories also.
Hammerhead


----------

